
Keyboard+Mouse for PS4 Remote Play - daeken
https://github.com/daeken/ShockEmu
======
daeken
This is still very much an alpha, but I figured that some folks here might
find this interesting. You write a keymap file to specify how to map keys and
mouse to DualShock4 inputs, and ShockEmu takes care of the rest. There's a lot
to be done still in terms of mouse->joystick mapping, but everything else is
quite solid.

